# HELP my gekko's layed eggs



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

what do i do now ?!!!

View attachment 48498


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Firstly, when you picked them up, did you turn them over at all. Have you marked the top of them as they were when they were layed?

What species is it? some sort of _Phelsuma_ i'm guessing??

The colour seems a little odd to me, would have expected them to be pure white.

Any way, here's what to do:
get a small container with some damp paper towel/moss/vermiculite in the bottom. Then put a lid on it and place it in the geckos viv. This will act as a temporary incubator. 
Because i dont know the specifics of incubating the eggs of gecko species other than leo's, i would reccomend having a look roundHERE


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

how exciting! congrats!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

ooh ya, keep us posted too!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

sweet!! Good luck on being a new daddy!


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

it might have been better if you didnt pick them up


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Frans any update on this?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

mrodge said:


> it might have been better if you didnt pick them up
> [snapback]918750[/snapback]​


There is nothing wrong with picking them up, aslong as you have the top marked


----------

